# Thoir conferma:" Si, cedo la maggioranza. L'Inter sarà più forte"



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

*Thoir conferma:" Si, cedo la maggioranza. L'Inter sarà più forte"*

Trattativa praticamente fatta. E Thoir ha confermato che l'Inter passerà in mani cinesi."Ho deciso di cedere la maggioranza,per rendere il club più forte attraverso un partner strategico come il Suning. Io e Moratti abbiamo reso la società più forte. Il nostro management è da top club europeo".

Tra venerdì e sabato, come scrive Sportmediaset, partiranno per la Cina (oltre ai membri dell'ufficio stampa) tutti gli altri dirigenti dell'Inter, da Bolongbroke a Gardini fino al vice-presidente Zanetti. Dunque ci siamo. Domenica 5 giugno sarà probabilmente ufficializzato.

Inizialmente il Suning prenderà il 70% per poi prendere il restante 30% nel giro di qualche mese. Moratti uscirà di scena.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattativa praticamente fatta. Ed Thoir ha confermato che l'Inter passerà in mani cinesi."Ho deciso di cedere la maggioranza,per rendere il club più forte attraverso un partner strategico come il Suning. Io e Moratti abbiamo reso la società più forte. Il nostro management è da top club europeo".
> 
> Tra venerdì e sabato, come scrive Sportmediaset, partiranno per la Cina (oltre ai membri dell'ufficio stampa) tutti gli altri dirigenti dell'Inter, da Bolongbroke a Gardini fino al vice-presidente Zanetti. Dunque ci siamo. Domenica 5 giugno sarà probabilmente ufficializzato.
> 
> Inizialmente il Suning prenderà il 70% per poi prendere il restante 30% nel giro di qualche mese. Moratti uscirà di scena.



Davvero incredibile, rosico rosico rosico.. non tanto per il fatto che vanno in mano cinesi. Anzi per me andrebbe anche bene, è ottimo per il calcio italiano, ma più che da noi le trattive durano secoli per colpa di Berlusconi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Giugno 2016)

Io rosico.. Da morire anche, inutile nascondersi... Qua sto rosicando da matti.. Non tanto perché vanno anche loro ai cinesi, ed ok forse è anche un bene per il calcio italiano.. Ma, piuttosto, perché loro già fra pochi giorni arriveranno al closing e potranno iniziare qualcosa pur avendo già le fondamenta a differenza nostra... Noi ancora con l'esclusiva in ballo per colpa di lui, sempre e solo lui...


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero incredibile, rosico rosico rosico.. non tanto per il fatto che vanno in mano cinesi. Anzi per me andrebbe anche bene, è ottimo per il calcio italiano, ma più che da noi le trattive durano secoli per colpa di Berlusconi



Quoto,non tento per l'acquisto in se dato che il nostro gruppo è ben più forte di questo,ma perchè loro diventano Cinesi prima di noi con tutte le conseguenze del caso.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Giugno 2016)

E' sconcertante. Solo da noi teatrini su teatrini per colpa di Berlusconi, che ancora non ha capito che in politica conta meno di 0. Sono sicuro che se non fosse ancora in politica, a quest'ora già eravamo in mano ai cinesi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero incredibile, rosico rosico rosico.. non tanto per il fatto che vanno in mano cinesi. Anzi per me andrebbe anche bene, è ottimo per il calcio italiano, ma più che da noi le trattive durano secoli per colpa di Berlusconi



L'inter credo valga scarso la metà del Milan , le cifre in ballo sono molto minori e Thoir con tutto il rispetto se ne frega del futuro del club pensa a far soldi. Berlusconi con tutti i difetti sta provando a lasciare il club in mani sicure , se lo avesse voluto vendere al primo scappato di casa lo avrebbe fatto in un modo fanta easy. In ogni caso le trattative così non si fanno dall'oggi al domani , anche dovessero essere definiti tutti gli accordi credo che prima di fine estate l'Inter rimanga in mano a Thoir.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io rosico.. Da morire anche, inutile nascondersi... Qua sto rosicando da matti.. Non tanto perché vanno anche loro ai cinesi, ed ok forse è anche un bene per il calcio italiano.. Ma, piuttosto, perché loro già fra pochi giorni arriveranno al closing e potranno iniziare qualcosa pur avendo già le fondamenta a differenza nostra... Noi ancora con l'esclusiva in ballo per colpa di lui, sempre e solo lui...



Arrivati a questo punto il castello di carte di Berlusconi che voleva utilizzare per risollevare la sua immagine cade inesorabilmente dato che l'opinione pubblica ora parlerà solo dell'Inter.


----------



## Sand (2 Giugno 2016)

Thohir non è ricco ma è un manager coi fiocchi.
Basti pensare che sta vendendo al doppio di quanto pagato 3 anni fa, non ottenendo alcun risultato sportivo.
Evidentemente i conti sono stati migliorati, e la nuova dirigenza, presa da multinazionali che ha sostituito i vari Branca&Co, hanno convinto la nuova proprietà.
A livello manageriale niente a che vedere col vecchio dentimarci o con Silvione.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> L'inter credo valga scarso la metà del Milan , le cifre in ballo sono molto minori e Thoir con tutto il rispetto se ne frega del futuro del club pensa a far soldi. Berlusconi con tutti i difetti sta provando a lasciare il club in mani sicure , se lo avesse voluto vendere al primo scappato di casa lo avrebbe fatto in un modo fanta easy. In ogni caso le trattative così non si fanno dall'oggi al domani , anche dovessero essere definiti tutti gli accordi credo che prima di fine estate l'Inter rimanga in mano a Thoir.



Berlusconi c'è rimasto fregato,voleva utilizzare la Cessione per attirare l'attenzione su di se,magari annunciandola due-tre giorni prima delle Elezioni ed invece adesso si ritrova l'intoppo Inter che lo danneggia per un duplice motivo: Attenzione tutta sull'Inter e Rabbia/critiche della piazza nei suoi confronti.


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Berlusconi c'è rimasto fregato,voleva utilizzare la Cessione per attirare l'attenzione su di se,magari annunciandola due-tre giorni prima delle Elezioni ed invece adesso si ritrova l'intoppo Inter che lo danneggia per un duplice motivo: Attenzione tutta sull'Inter e Rabbia/critiche della piazza nei suoi confronti.



Ma guard questi finocchi!! 
A loro va sempre tutto bene

Comunque da un lato penso che questo sia positivo per noi..nel senso che a questo punto si muoveranno per accelerare anche la cessione del milan..i tifosi sono inferociti


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Giugno 2016)

BERLUSCONI è il male , il più grande truffatore e cancro che potessimo avere ... Anche in questa ultima occasione ci farà soffrire ed arrivare dopo gli Sfinteristi.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2016)

Hanno letteralmente rubato la scena a Berusca. Se Silvio vuole continuare a farsi pubblicità fino ai ballottaggi deve mettere da parte le parole e passare ai fatti


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma guard questi finocchi!!
> A loro va sempre tutto bene
> 
> Comunque da un lato penso che questo sia positivo per noi..nel senso che a questo punto si muoveranno per accelerare anche la cessione del milan..i tifosi sono inferociti



Sono d'accordo Berlusconi cercherà di chiudere ancor prima per evitare di perdere consensi,la Cessione si è rivelata un arma a doppio taglio.Non nego però che rosico lo stesso volevo diventare Cinese prima di loro anche perchè noi sono 2 anni che soffriamo mentre loro in poco più di due mesi hanno chiuso tutto.


----------



## koti (2 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ma guard questi finocchi!!
> A loro va sempre tutto bene
> 
> Comunque da un lato penso che questo sia positivo per noi..nel senso che a questo punto si muoveranno per accelerare anche la cessione del milan..i tifosi sono inferociti


Quoto, può essere una cosa positiva la cessione dei cugini. A 'sto punto se Silvio non vende rischia la vita.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Hanno letteralmente rubato la scena a Berusca. Se Silvio vuole continuare a farsi pubblicità fino ai ballottaggi deve mettere da parte le parole e passare ai fatti



Come detto da [MENTION=2436]goleador 70[/MENTION] forse non tutto il male vien per nuocere.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Come detto da [MENTION=2436]goleador 70[/MENTION] forse non tutto il male vien per nuocere.



Che Dio ce la mandi buona


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Giugno 2016)

Tenete conto che le cifre in ballo sono tanto, troppo diverse per paragonare le due cessioni.

Loro sono valutati un quinto rispetto a noi, ed è più facile muoversi con cifre più basse.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tenete conto che le cifre in ballo sono tanto, troppo diverse per paragonare le due cessioni.
> 
> Loro sono valutati un quinto rispetto a noi, ed è più facile muoversi con cifre più basse.



Pensa a livello mediatico però cosa significa per Berlusconi,alla fine diventano Cinesi prima gli Interisti dopo che era andato a fare il giro delle sette chiese a parlare a destra e a manca di Milan.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma chi se ne frega chi viene ceduto prima ai cinesi.
L'importante è che la nostra vada a buon fine e che ci sia un progetto coi controfiocchi.


----------



## Kaw (2 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io rosico.. Da morire anche, inutile nascondersi... Qua sto rosicando da matti.. Non tanto perché vanno anche loro ai cinesi, ed ok forse è anche un bene per il calcio italiano.. Ma, piuttosto, perché loro già fra pochi giorni arriveranno al closing e potranno iniziare qualcosa pur avendo già le fondamenta a differenza nostra... Noi ancora con l'esclusiva in ballo per colpa di lui, sempre e solo lui...


Soprattutto perchè c'è gente che ancora dice che la cordata per il Milan è tutta fuffa, in effetti dall'altra parte si firma già, da noi bisogna aspettare, quindi è chiaro che si dà adito a tutti i i possibili dubbi.


----------



## Reblanck (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattativa praticamente fatta. Ed Thoir ha confermato che l'Inter passerà in mani cinesi."Ho deciso di cedere la maggioranza,per rendere il club più forte attraverso un partner strategico come il Suning. Io e Moratti abbiamo reso la società più forte. Il nostro management è da top club europeo".
> 
> Tra venerdì e sabato, come scrive Sportmediaset, partiranno per la Cina (oltre ai membri dell'ufficio stampa) tutti gli altri dirigenti dell'Inter, da Bolongbroke a Gardini fino al vice-presidente Zanetti. Dunque ci siamo. Domenica 5 giugno sarà probabilmente ufficializzato.
> 
> Inizialmente il Suning prenderà il 70% per poi prendere il restante 30% nel giro di qualche mese. Moratti uscirà di scena.



La differenza tra i teatrini del Milan e la concretezza della seconda squadra di Milano.
Vorrei sentire questo da Berlusconi.
Ecco cosa intendo per limpidità di una trattativa.


----------



## Carlo (2 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tenete conto che le cifre in ballo sono tanto, troppo diverse per paragonare le due cessioni.
> 
> *Loro sono valutati un quinto rispetto a noi, *ed è più facile muoversi con cifre più basse.


D'accordo essere tifosi, ma non si possono sparare queste ***.ate.
Per loro i cinesi hanno offerto 525 milioni per il 70%. 
Quindi secondo te il Milan è valutato 4 miliardi?
La realtà è che Moratti aveva svenduto il 70% a Thoihr, ma ora lui (molto più sveglio) sta rivendendo a una cifra non molto lontana dalla nostra.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> La differenza tra i teatrini del Milan e la concretezza della seconda squadra di Milano.
> Vorrei sentire questo da Berlusconi.
> Ecco cosa intendo per limpidità di una trattativa.



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Giugno 2016)

Ora come minimo ci fregheranno i potenziali acquisti,magari perfino l'allenatore....
Roba da matti.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Il vero problema potrebbe essere l'impatto mediatico, solo questo! Essere la prima squadra italiana in mano ai cinesi, potrebbe dar loro la svolta anche dal punto di vista merchandising. 
Maledetto Silvio........ tutta colpa sua.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Giugno 2016)

Falliranno in meno di 5 anni, ciao


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2016)

Io giuro, ragazzi, che non capisco i vostri isterismi. Ma che vi frega? Pensiamo a noi e alla nostra cessione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ora come minimo ci fregheranno i potenziali acquisti,magari perfino l'allenatore....
> Roba da matti.


Vabbè che sul mercato non ci sono 3 o 4 giocatori e poi l'allenatore perché? Emery? Se noi ci siamo mossi prima, loro non potranno fare niente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Giugno 2016)

Moriremo tutti.
Sti pagliacci faranno la fine che hanno fatto con Tohir. Aver paura di sti miserabili è una cosa patetica.
Mi concentrerei più in casa nostra che in quella loro francamente.


----------



## Sand (2 Giugno 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ora come minimo ci fregheranno i potenziali acquisti,magari perfino l'allenatore....
> Roba da matti.



Quest'anno servirebbe tempismo.
Andare sugli epurati dei top team, ma anche sui manager e l'allenatore.
È una corsa fra due grandi che si rifondano.
Pochi giorni potrebbero fare la differenza.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io giuro, ragazzi, che non capisco i vostri isterismi. Ma che vi frega? Pensiamo a noi e alla nostra cessione.



Questo è quello che succede ad affrontare questa storia della cessione come dei vietcong. Basterebbe viverla con più serenità, invece di scavarsi la trincea


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Giugno 2016)

Carlo ha scritto:


> D'accordo essere tifosi, ma non si possono sparare queste ***.ate.
> Per loro i cinesi hanno offerto 525 milioni per il 70%.
> Quindi secondo te il Milan è valutato 4 miliardi?
> La realtà è che Moratti aveva svenduto il 70% a Thoihr, ma ora lui (molto più sveglio) sta rivendendo a una cifra non molto lontana dalla nostra.



Hanno 400M di debiti, 100 solo verso ET. Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## koti (2 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io giuro, ragazzi, che non capisco i vostri isterismi. Ma che vi frega? Pensiamo a noi e alla nostra cessione.


*


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trattativa praticamente fatta. E Thoir ha confermato che l'Inter passerà in mani cinesi."Ho deciso di cedere la maggioranza,per rendere il club più forte attraverso un partner strategico come il Suning. Io e Moratti abbiamo reso la società più forte. Il nostro management è da top club europeo".
> 
> Tra venerdì e sabato, come scrive Sportmediaset, partiranno per la Cina (oltre ai membri dell'ufficio stampa) tutti gli altri dirigenti dell'Inter, da Bolongbroke a Gardini fino al vice-presidente Zanetti. Dunque ci siamo. Domenica 5 giugno sarà probabilmente ufficializzato.
> 
> Inizialmente il Suning prenderà il 70% per poi prendere il restante 30% nel giro di qualche mese. Moratti uscirà di scena.



Non capisco quelli che dicono che rosicano? ma rosicare di cosa? se pure noi passiamo a cinesi voi rosicate e di cosa?, a me non fa ne caldo ne freddo.


----------



## koti (2 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Moriremo tutti.
> Sti pagliacci faranno la fine che hanno fatto con Tohir. Aver paura di sti miserabili è una cosa patetica.
> Mi concentrerei più in casa nostra che in quella loro francamente.


Non facciamo i rosiconi però dai 
Questi sono miliardari, sono i tipi che hanno sganciato 50 milioni per Teixeira e 30 per Ramires, niente a che fare con buffoni alla Thohir (il cui unico scopo era rivendere la società al doppio dei soldi).


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero incredibile, rosico rosico rosico.. non tanto per il fatto che vanno in mano cinesi. Anzi per me andrebbe anche bene, è ottimo per il calcio italiano, ma più che da noi le trattive durano secoli per colpa di Berlusconi



A parte che stanno in trattaiva prima di noi sta Suning è uscita prima di noi, ma a questo giro come ho detto ieri preferisco stare 1 mese in più in trattaiva ma avere garanzie che questi investano nel futuro che come Thohir che non ci pensa 2 secondi e vende ma te pensi che a lui gli freghi qualcosa se questi investano in futuro o no? a lui importa che gli tolgano questo giocattolino di mezzo, pure Moratti aveva fatto in fretta a vendere e guarda cosa è successo, venduto a questo che gli ha mandati ancora più sotto sono sotto di 400 e passa milioni. Ma come fate a rosicare?? posso capire se noi restiamo con Berlusconi ma se non restiamo con lui e arrivano i cinesi che rosicate fare? boh.


----------



## malos (2 Giugno 2016)

Mica scemo sto indonesiano, è riuscito a fare quello che voleva, guadagnarci un botto in un tempo brevissimo.
Comunque lasciando un momento perdere il teatrino vergognoso del capo, una cosa è vendere ad un soggetto l'altra è avviare un consorzio di più soci. La mia prima impressione è che al momento se tutto va in porto, siamo più strutturati e con basi più solide, almeno spero.


----------



## VonVittel (2 Giugno 2016)

A me non interessa nulla se vendono o meno. Quello che non capisco è perché non hanno firmato esclusive e preliminari ma vanno diritto al closing. Non riesco a conprendere. Non penso nemmeno che abbiano già firmato i primi due documenti di nascosto perché penso che servano comunicati ufficiali per le firme di esclusiva e preliminare. 
Tutta questa faccenda mi puzza, è come se, per danneggiare Berlusconi e/o il Milan, diano per fatta una cessione che richiede il rispetto di un certo iter. Lo stesso Galatioto aveva ammesso che servivano 6-8 settimane per concludere la trattativa. Non penso che all'Inter siano più simpatici e quindi basta 1 settimana. 
Tutto troppo strano


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tenete conto che le cifre in ballo sono tanto, troppo diverse per paragonare le due cessioni.
> 
> Loro sono valutati un quinto rispetto a noi, ed è più facile muoversi con cifre più basse.





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi se ne frega chi viene ceduto prima ai cinesi.
> L'importante è che la nostra vada a buon fine e che ci sia un progetto coi controfiocchi.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io giuro, ragazzi, che non capisco i vostri isterismi. Ma che vi frega? Pensiamo a noi e alla nostra cessione.



Bravissimi, io sto con voi, posso capire se noi restiamo con Berlusconi allora capisco ma se passiamo pure noi ai cinesi ma che ci frega di questi? boh mistero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2016)

Carlo ha scritto:


> D'accordo essere tifosi, ma non si possono sparare queste ***.ate.
> Per loro i cinesi hanno offerto 525 milioni per il 70%.
> Quindi secondo te il Milan è valutato 4 miliardi?
> La realtà è che Moratti aveva svenduto il 70% a Thoihr, ma ora lui (molto più sveglio) sta rivendendo a una cifra non molto lontana dalla nostra.



Peccato che di quei 525 milioni o quello che è ben 400 e passa milioni sono di debiti, quindi la società a detta delle tue cifre è valutata 100 e passa milioni per il 70%, io a sto giro non vi capisco rispetto la vostra opinione, ma le cose sono differenti per me Berlusconi giustmaente vuole garanzie per investimenti per i prossimi anni, voi pensate che a Thohir importi se questi investiranno o no in futuro? ma anche no basta che gli tolgano questo giocattolino di dosso, ragazzi gli pagano i debiti che ha accomulato + 100 e passa milioni che vanno in tasca a lui, in pratica non ci guadagna nulla ( non ricordo a quanto aveva comprato l'inter a Moratti.).


----------



## de sica (2 Giugno 2016)

Boh.. Speriamo che siano più pezzenti rispetto ai nostri


----------



## DannySa (2 Giugno 2016)

Per me è molto positivo, ma secondo voi Berlusconi potrebbe permettersi di umiliare i tifosi del Milan interrompendo la trattativa con i cinesi dopo che l'inter ha ufficializzato tutto dopo neanche 2 settimane che è venuta fuori la notizia?
Sarebbe la mazzata definitiva, non se lo può permettere, qui ormai è una questione di dignità.


----------



## Doctore (2 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per me è molto positivo, *ma secondo voi Berlusconi potrebbe permettersi di umiliare i tifosi del Milan interrompendo la trattativa* con i cinesi dopo che l'inter ha ufficializzato tutto dopo neanche 2 settimane che è venuta fuori la notizia?
> Sarebbe la mazzata definitiva, non se lo può permettere, qui ormai è una questione di dignità.


Non ha lucidità mentale...dico di si.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non capisco quelli che dicono che rosicano? ma rosicare di cosa? se pure noi passiamo a cinesi voi rosicate e di cosa?, a me non fa ne caldo ne freddo.



La questione è quella riportata da corvorossonero:



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il vero problema potrebbe essere l'impatto mediatico, solo questo! Essere la prima squadra italiana in mano ai cinesi, potrebbe dar loro la svolta anche dal punto di vista merchandising.
> Maledetto Silvio........ tutta colpa sua.



Poi,mi da fastidio che noi ci siamo dovuti sorbire due anni di trattative con Mr.Bee & Co. e deliri di Berlusconi mentre loro zitti,zitti in quattro giorni sbrigano tutto e ciao,ciao.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per me è molto positivo, ma secondo voi Berlusconi potrebbe permettersi di umiliare i tifosi del Milan interrompendo la trattativa con i cinesi dopo che l'inter ha ufficializzato tutto dopo neanche 2 settimane che è venuta fuori la notizia?
> Sarebbe la mazzata definitiva, non se lo può permettere, qui ormai è una questione di dignità.




Sicuramente che è positivo sono d'accordo, ma non credo proprio che hanno chiuso la trattativa in due settimana, questi della Suning sono usciti prima dei nostri magari si parlava a detta di tutto di 20% ma in realtà stavano già discutendo della maggioranza.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (2 Giugno 2016)

Solo questo deve far pensare.. 

Il 5 giugno partono tutti gli Inter tristi per la Cina a vendere.
Thohir Moratti e branca con la valigia in mano se ne vanno in Cina.

Immaginate il berlusca e Galliani che partono per la Cina x la vendita del club. 

Sono e saranno per sempre la seconda squadra di Milano. 
Degli sfigati


----------



## Doctore (2 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> A parte che stanno in trattaiva prima di noi sta Suning è uscita prima di noi, ma a questo giro come ho detto ieri preferisco stare 1 mese in più in trattaiva ma avere garanzie che questi investano nel futuro che come Thohir che non ci pensa 2 secondi e vende ma te pensi che a lui gli freghi qualcosa se questi investano in futuro o no? a lui importa che gli tolgano questo giocattolino di mezzo, pure Moratti aveva fatto in fretta a vendere e guarda cosa è successo, venduto a questo che gli ha mandati ancora più sotto sono sotto di 400 e passa milioni. Ma come fate a rosicare?? posso capire se noi restiamo con Berlusconi ma se non restiamo con lui e arrivano i cinesi che rosicate fare? boh.



Perche il sentore è che fin che non ci sarà il bonifico noi milanisti non staremo mai tranquilli....viviamo in una continua roulette che ci innervosisce e ci fa pensare male.
Per quanto mi riguarda io non sono ne ottimista ne pessimista sulla cessione societaria...dico solo nel caso andasse male la trattativa probabilmente non seguiro piu il calcio come prima...perlomeno fin che ci sarà berlusconi a capo di questa societa.
La piu grande paura di tanti milanisti è rischiare di non emozionarsi piu nel vedere un gran dribbling/goal di cr7 o messi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> La questione è quella riportata da corvorossonero:
> 
> 
> 
> Poi,mi da fastidio che noi ci siamo dovuti sorbire due anni di trattative con Mr.Bee & Co. e deliri di Berlusconi mentre loro zitti,zitti in quattro giorni sbrigano tutto e ciao,ciao.



Ma non credo che per due/tre settimane massimo ( in teoria) cambi poi ovviamente non so, la storia di Bee vergognosa meglio non dire niente va, 4 giorni non credo magari lavorano da mesi sulla maggioranza ma nessuno sapeva niente, se non era per CAmpopiano che lanciava la bomba pure noi non sapevamo niente. A me sinceramente se passiamo ai cinesi non mi interessa niente ne di averci messo 2 mesi e loro 4 giorni parleranno i fatti, normale che è "pesante" aspettare giorno su giorni ma se poi si coclude tutto in positivo ne valsa la pena.



Doctore ha scritto:


> Perche il sentore è che fin che non ci sarà il bonifico noi milanisti non staremo mai tranquilli....viviamo in una continua roulette che ci innervosisce e ci fa pensare male.
> Per quanto mi riguarda io non sono ne ottimista ne pessimista sulla cessione societaria...dico solo nel caso andasse male la trattativa probabilmente non seguiro piu il calcio come prima...perlomeno fin che ci sarà berlusconi a capo di questa societa.
> La piu grande paura di tanti milanisti è rischiare di non emozionarsi piu nel vedere un gran dribbling/goal di cr7 o messi.



Ovviamente manco io sono tranquilla per quanto riguarda il Milan ma onestamente non rosico se passano a sta Suning non al momento, inizierò a farlo se salterà la trattativa con i cinesi non ora, ma manco io sono ottimista o pessimista ma sto iniziando a crederci sempre di più,sono convinta che se non vende questa volta non venderà mai piu, ah ma quello è sicuro se salta tutto pure io mollo tutto mi sono già divorata un fegato.


----------



## DannySa (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il vero problema potrebbe essere l'impatto mediatico, solo questo! Essere la prima squadra italiana in mano ai cinesi, potrebbe dar loro la svolta anche dal punto di vista merchandising.
> Maledetto Silvio........ tutta colpa sua.



Magari è come dici tu, generalmente i personaggi più importanti si fanno sempre attendere in modo da non dover essere loro stessi quelli che aspettano perché ritenuti meno importanti.
Se Suning compra l'inter, una società che è ricca sì ma non così potente da valere 7-8 cordate cinesi e lo fa prima di noi buon per loro, significa che hanno velocizzato i tempi per vendere una società che il venditore ha ritenuto fosse giusto rivendere dopo qualche anno, quindi parliamo di una società che è stata usata solo per un secondo fine personale.
Vogliamo parlare di Moratti? cioè il grande presidente che esce di scena come l'ultimo degli scemi, prima ha venduto ad un indonesiano in cerca di notorietà, in più è stato spazzato via subito dopo come se niente fosse, tanto non contava più nulla[cit.].
Arriva l'ufficialità e tutto l'entusiasmo informativo che si verrà a creare verrà spazzato via dalla cessione del Milan ad una cordata di 7-8 cinesi molto più potenti di Suning, per una cifra irreale per un club in decadenza, il club italiano per eccellenza all'estero che entra in mani cinesi.
Allora mi domando, meglio essere venduti prima o dopo? la mia opinione me la sono già fatta, tanto l'importante è vendere.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Perche il sentore è che fin che non ci sarà il bonifico noi milanisti non staremo mai tranquilli....viviamo in una continua roulette che ci innervosisce e ci fa pensare male.
> Per quanto mi riguarda io non sono ne ottimista ne pessimista sulla cessione societaria...dico solo nel caso andasse male la trattativa probabilmente non seguiro piu il calcio come prima...perlomeno fin che ci sarà berlusconi a capo di questa societa.
> La piu grande paura di tanti milanisti è rischiare di non emozionarsi piu nel vedere un gran dribbling/goal di cr7 o messi.



Ecco a cosa mi riferivo l'altra volta quando vi dicevo che non era il caso di sfottere i perdazzurri prima del tempo , ora caro Doc ci aspettano le settimane più snervanti della nostra carriera da tifosi. Prepariamo il lubrificante, perché in un caso o nell'altro ne avremo bisogno


----------



## hiei87 (2 Giugno 2016)

Bene per il calcio italiano. Non se ne può più di questa mediocrità generale e di questa juventus che vince senza avversari.
Per quanto riguarda noi, la preoccupazione è che, con l'uscita di scena definitiva di Moratti, il berlusca voglia interpretare il ruolo dell'ultimo baluardo del calcio milanese che resiste all'invasore orientale.


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo Sky, il comunicato ufficiale della cessione arriverà addirittura lunedì prossimo.
*


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il comunicato ufficiale della cessione arriverà addirittura lunedì prossimo.
> *



Comunque a me rincuora che loro si siano seduti sulla nostra stessa barca (speriamo).

Non voglio passare per razzista ma a me i cinesi come popolo e come mentalità non piacciono per niente.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il comunicato ufficiale della cessione arriverà addirittura lunedì prossimo.
> *



Complimenti ed Auguri per questa nuova avventura.Vediamo di chiudere anche noi.


----------



## Gekyn (2 Giugno 2016)

Come ho già detto nell'altro topic, sono contento di una serie A più competitiva...l'unica cosa che mi dà fastidio è la teatralità che ogni volta la nostra società imprime a tutte le trattative, ma se questo è lo scotto per 20 di successo me le faccio andare bene, anche perché è l'ultima volta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky, il comunicato ufficiale della cessione arriverà addirittura lunedì prossimo.
> *



Ma come non era nel weekend?


Ahhhh rimandare rimandare


----------



## fra29 (2 Giugno 2016)

Thoir preso tanto in giro si è fatto il centone in tre anni.
In ogni caso lascia una dirigenza effettivamente di livello e in ogni caso vende a un gruppo in costante ascesa e dalle potenzialità enormi. Il giochino delle garanzie chieste da SB ai cinesi è fuffa giornalistica (infatti mi pare che Campopiano non ne abbia mai parlato, quanto piuttosto il problema è semplicemente il fatto che lui voglia o meno vendere).
Se vendi a una società che fattura 15 mil tranquillo che non questi i soldi per rinforzare la squadra li hanno.

In ogni caso il dubbio è un altro: la Cina ha bisogno di un "porto" europeo per sviluppare il loro movimento calcistico.
Siamo sicuri che una volta che si è concluso con l'Inter il governo spinga così tanto per prendersi a prezzi folli l'altra squadra di Milano? Se vogliono davvero mettere radici in Europa avrebbe più senso volgere l'attenzione su altro, vedi iInghilterra.
Non vorrei che siamo rimasti con il cerino in mano..

Ah.. Occhio a Ibra..


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Magari è come dici tu, generalmente i personaggi più importanti si fanno sempre attendere in modo da non dover essere loro stessi quelli che aspettano perché ritenuti meno importanti.
> Se Suning compra l'inter, una società che è ricca sì ma non così potente da valere 7-8 cordate cinesi e lo fa prima di noi buon per loro, significa che hanno velocizzato i tempi per vendere una società che il venditore ha ritenuto fosse giusto rivendere dopo qualche anno, quindi parliamo di una società che è stata usata solo per un secondo fine personale.
> Vogliamo parlare di Moratti? cioè il grande presidente che esce di scena come l'ultimo degli scemi, prima ha venduto ad un indonesiano in cerca di notorietà, in più è stato spazzato via subito dopo come se niente fosse, tanto non contava più nulla[cit.].
> Arriva l'ufficialità e tutto l'entusiasmo informativo che si verrà a creare verrà spazzato via dalla cessione del Milan ad una cordata di 7-8 cinesi molto più potenti di Suning, per una cifra irreale per un club in decadenza, il club italiano per eccellenza all'estero che entra in mani cinesi.
> Allora mi domando, meglio essere venduti prima o dopo? la mia opinione me la sono già fatta, tanto l'importante è vendere.



Non cambia molto. Se pensate davvero che i cinesi stiano comprando le società di calcio perché si sono appassionati improvvisamente di questo sport, sbagliate e di grosso anche. I loro interessi sono altri.
Nel caso specifico nostro e degli interisti sono due cose diverse. Su questo ne ho la certezza.
Nel loro caso si tratta di interesse del suning di apprendere le dinamiche calcistiche europee, come muoversi, manageriali e tutto il contorno. Non a caso Lo stesso Suning nel loro comunicato parlavano di acquisire esperienza per rinforzare la propria squadra. Quindi io fossi negli interisti non sarei proprio super contento. Magari per i prossimi 10 anni saranno al top, ma questi dopo li mollano. Metto la firma oggi stesso su quello che dico. 
Riguardo noi, il fatto che ci siano 6-7 imprenditori che potevano prenderci singolarmente, e invece non lo fanno, fa specie.
E mi conferma quello che penso, ma per il momento lo tengo per me.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Thoir preso tanto in giro si è fatto il centone in tre anni.
> In ogni caso lascia una dirigenza effettivamente di livello e in ogni caso vende a un gruppo in costante ascesa e dalle potenzialità enormi. Il giochino delle garanzie chieste da SB ai cinesi è fuffa giornalistica (infatti mi pare che Campopiano non ne abbia mai parlato, quanto piuttosto il problema è semplicemente il fatto che lui voglia o meno vendere).
> Se vendi a una società che fattura 15 mil tranquillo che non questi i soldi per rinforzare la squadra li hanno.
> 
> ...



Negativo, proveranno fino all'ultimo a prenderci. E non saremo di certo gli ultimi...anzi ti dirò di più se salta con noi vanno dritti nella capitale. Vedrai.


----------



## fra29 (2 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Negativo, proveranno fino all'ultimo a prenderci. E non saremo di certo gli ultimi...anzi ti dirò di più se salta con noi vanno dritti nella capitale. Vedrai.



Infatti a quel punto avrebbe più senso andarsi a prendere una Roma o una Fiorentina che stare dietro al rinconano


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

*Moratti all'Ansa: Con il Suning sono già alle firme? Dovrebbe essere così. Per quello che mi sembra l'intenzione è quella di chiudere". *


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Moratti all'Ansa: Con il Suning sono già alle firme? Dovrebbe essere così. Per quello che mi sembra l'intenzione è quella di chiudere" *




Quanto rosico santo cielo.. ed noi ad aspettare il robot disco rotto a ripetere le solite sciocchezze ed usarci..


----------



## Kaw (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Moratti all'Ansa: Con il Suning sono già alle firme? Dovrebbe essere così. Per quello che mi sembra l'intenzione è quella di chiudere": *


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Moratti all'Ansa: Con il Suning sono già alle firme? Dovrebbe essere così. Per quello che mi sembra l'intenzione è quella di chiudere": *



Era chiaro che le sue parole dell'altro giorno erano una conferma implicita


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi ma io stavo pensando.. È possibile che magari il suning quando venne per prendere guarin inizió a trattare la vendita della maggioranza? Perché, ora a parte tutto, mi sembra assurdo che chiudano veramente una trattativa così in così poco tempo.. Quindi mi stavo chiedendo: e se magari anche loro hanno fatto tutto in gran segreto?


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2016)

Perchè vi stupite tanto? La normalità è questa, non i teatrini e le trattative mediatiche. Questo, a prescindere da come andrà a finire con i "nostri" cinesi.


----------



## Kaw (2 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma io stavo pensando.. È possibile che magari il suning quando venne per prendere guarin inizió a trattare la vendita della maggioranza? Perché, ora a parte tutto, mi sembra assurdo che chiudano veramente una trattativa così in così poco tempo.. Quindi mi stavo chiedendo: e se magari anche loro hanno fatto tutto in gran segreto?


Ma assolutamente sì, tra l'altro è già stato detto...impossibile che si chiuda una cessione di un club in un weekend, hanno fatto le cose in silenzio, come è giusto che debba essere.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Moratti all'Ansa: Con il Suning sono già alle firme? Dovrebbe essere così. Per quello che mi sembra l'intenzione è quella di chiudere". *



Ripeto: I tifosi dell'Inter dovrebbero scendere in piazza a festeggiare e gli rinnovo i miei auguri per questa nuova Avventura,adesso guardiamo in casa nostra.


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente sì, tra l'altro è già stato detto...impossibile che si chiuda una cessione di un club in un weekend, hanno fatto le cose in silenzio, come è giusto che debba essere.



Diciamo che non hanno avuto un Campopiano Interista perchè altrimenti avremmo saputo il tutto solo dopo la firma dell'Esclusiva.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto rosico santo cielo.. ed noi ad aspettare il robot disco rotto a ripetere le solite sciocchezze ed usarci..




Beh comunque c'è anche una diversità negli acquirenti: l'Inter sta per essere ceduta ad un solo interlocutore, il Milan deve trattare con un consorzio, quindi questo comporta inevitabilmente tempi più lunghi. Ad esempio la composizione dei nuovi organi aziendali deve tenere conto delle diverse quote che avranno i componenti del consorzio. 

Inoltre bisogna capire bene come sarà strutturato il fondo che compra il Milan, in che percentuale i componenti della cordata contribuiranno alle spese della cessione e del mercato ecc.

Per intenderci: se ad esempio le diverse componenti della cordata acquistassero singolarmente il Milan ci si potrebbe trovare nell'assurda ipotesi che Fininvest col 30% rimarrebbe azionista di maggioranza, ipotesi che credo dovrà essere evitata.

Quindi la complessità della situazione fa sì che i tempi si dilatino.

Che poi Berlusca ci stia marciando è evidente, però preferisco aspettare un po' di più e vedere le cose fatte per bene piuttosto che fare in fretta e ritrovarmi in una situazione intricata che, invece di migliorare la nostra situazione, la peggiori.


----------



## sballotello (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero incredibile, rosico rosico rosico.. non tanto per il fatto che vanno in mano cinesi. Anzi per me andrebbe anche bene, è ottimo per il calcio italiano, ma più che da noi le trattive durano secoli per colpa di Berlusconi



condivido tutto.


----------



## Kaw (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che non hanno avuto un Campopiano Interista perchè altrimenti avremmo saputo il tutto solo dopo la firma dell'Esclusiva.


Ma l'intervista di Galatioto uscì dopo le prime indiscrezioni di Campopiano, oppure prima? Non ricordo...


----------



## Fedeshi (2 Giugno 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ma l'intervista di Galatioto uscì dopo le prime indiscrezioni di Campopiano, oppure prima? Non ricordo...



Il giorno dopo se non erro.


----------



## goleador 70 (2 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Il giorno dopo se non erro.


L'articolo di campopiano il mercoledì..
E l'intervista di galatioto il sabato sulla gazza
Lo ricordo come fosse ora


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Giugno 2016)

Il Suning Group non hanno un briciolo di esperienza in campo sportivo. La loro squadra naviga nella mediocrità, tanto per capirci. In ogni caso si parla di due situazione completamente diverse. Da una parte abbiamo una squadra acquisita da un'azienda cinese che ha avuto l'assenso del governo, dall'altra (noi) una società che sarà in un certo senso gestita dal governo. Se silvio firma sempre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Giugno 2016)

Noi siamo fregati dalle elezioni. Comunque vada, firma o non firma, si attende quella data.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Giugno 2016)

vedi la differenza tra i teatrini nostri e l'andare al sodo dell'inde


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2016)

Domandina: Suning è entrata ufficialmente al 70% nell'Inter?


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Ha confermato anche Moratti oggi; la trattativa è praticamente chiusa...

Scandaloso...

Noi siamo prigionieri di un vecchio rincogl.....to che deve analizzare anche i peli del cubo dei cinesi...

Che stanchezza...


----------



## Riverinho (3 Giugno 2016)

Ma veramente qualcuno e' contento in quanto i nostri cinesi han piu' soldi?
A quei livelli li non c'entra nulla, e poi...


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Giugno 2016)

Questi lunedì firmano  in tre giorni han fatto tutto... vecchio maledetto ma vattene a f.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

Riverinho ha scritto:


> Ma veramente qualcuno e' contento in quanto i nostri cinesi han piu' soldi?
> A quei livelli li non c'entra nulla, e poi...




E quindi?? il discorso infatti non è chi ha più soldi ma le modalità e soprattutto chi prendere le rispettive squadre.
Poi senza offesa ma se metti quest'immagine come per dire che dietro suning ci sia alibaba, allora potrei dirti che Jack Ma ha quote di evergrande. Siamo sempre lì eh....
Toglimi una curiosità perché nel nostro caso ci vogliono prendere 7/8 imprenditori utilizzando un fondo mentre agli sfinteristi soltanto un'azienda?


----------



## Riverinho (3 Giugno 2016)

Io tifo Milan da anni - quindi non vado di certo a spalare ****.a su chi ci vuole comprare.
Ma il motivo per cui si formi un fondo di investimento di 7-8 imprenditori (ma poi chi sono? Han smentito tutti tranne Li), e' molto chiaro e basta un corso di economia domestica.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

Riverinho ha scritto:


> Io tifo Milan da anni - quindi non vado di certo a spalare ****.a su chi ci vuole comprare.
> Ma il motivo per cui si formi un fondo di investimento di 7-8 imprenditori (ma poi chi sono? Han smentito tutti tranne Li), e' molto chiaro e basta un corso di economia domestica.



Che tu tifi Milan da anni ho sinceramente qualche dubbio, guarda caso su fognafans chiedevano di trollarci postando questa stessa foto. Ma sarà un caso eh  
Sarebbe inutile risponderti ma lo faccio per farti rosicare un pochino dai....illuminami perché 7/8 imprenditori stanno creando un fondo per prendersi il Milan quanto ognuno di loro potrebbe prenderlo da solo. 
Chi avrebbe smentito cosa?? io come smentite vere e ufficiali ho visto solo quelle di Wanda Group e whampoa. Se tu hai altre smentite saresti così cortese da farcele vedere?? ma non siti che citano fonti personali, ma parlo proprio di smentite ufficiali come hanno fatto le due società che ti ho citato.


----------



## John Dunbar (3 Giugno 2016)

Riverinho ha scritto:


> Io tifo Milan da anni - quindi non vado di certo a spalare ****.a su chi ci vuole comprare.
> Ma il motivo per cui si formi un fondo di investimento di 7-8 imprenditori (ma poi chi sono? *Han smentito tutti tranne Li*), e' molto chiaro e basta un corso di economia domestica.



[MENTION=1356]John Dunbar[/MENTION] non sono ammessi link esterni ad altri siti


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

.

Dov'è la smentita?? ah se per te questa è smentita capisco molte cose


----------



## John Dunbar (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E quindi?? il discorso infatti non è chi ha più soldi ma le modalità e soprattutto chi prendere le rispettive squadre.
> Poi senza offesa ma se metti quest'immagine come per dire che dietro suning ci sia alibaba, allora potrei dirti che Jack Ma ha quote di evergrande. Siamo sempre lì eh....
> *Toglimi una curiosità perché nel nostro caso ci vogliono prendere 7/8 imprenditori utilizzando un fondo *mentre agli sfinteristi soltanto un'azienda?



ma tu ad esempio che risposta ti dai a questa che cmq resta un'ipotesi?
curiositá


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> ma tu ad esempio che risposta ti dai a questa che cmq resta un'ipotesi?
> curiositá



NO no, io non devo dare nessuna risposta. Attendo quella del tuo collega di tifo prima  dato che per lui è scontata. 
Poi ti dirò la mia visione. 
Ipotesi? beh però strano che questa ipotesi viene confermata da tutti i giornalisti che seguono la vicenda e anche da Berlusconi in persona. Ma sarà un caso


----------



## John Dunbar (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dov'è la smentita?? ah se per te questa è smentita capisco molte cose



non capisco perché vi arrabbiate sinceramente.
Io tifo Toro, se questo puó toglierti ogni dubbio.
Odio solo la Juve.
Voglio solo dire se di questa cordata non si sa niente, nulla di ufficiale, solo indiscrezioni mai confermate, e smentite piú o meno verosimili.

Nn capisco davvero perché vi arrabbiate se uno cerca di capire, tanto quel che c'é, se c'é, verrá fuori presto, e speriamo sia qualcosa di buono, ne va di tutto il calio italiano
Ma io, sará che emotivamente non sono toccato, non mi faccio abbindolare da Berlusconi o da 4 fanfaronate mediatiche, aspetto dei fatti


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> non capisco perché vi arrabbiate sinceramente.
> Io tifo Toro, se questo puó toglierti ogni dubbio.
> Odio solo la Juve.
> Voglio solo dire se di questa cordata non si sa niente, nulla di ufficiale, solo indiscrezioni mai confermate, e smentite piú o meno verosimili.
> ...



Però non rispondi....quella sarebbe una smentita?


----------



## John Dunbar (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Però non rispondi....quella sarebbe una smentita?



Mi fa sorridere che mi chiedi di "pesare" la veridicitá di una smentita quando la notizia da smentire si basa su dei "sembra che", "dovrebbe", "potrebbe essere".

Ti controrispondo con un: quella sarebbe una notizia?


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> Mi fa sorridere che mi chiedi di "pesare" la veridicitá di una smentita quando la notizia da smentire si basa su dei "sembra che", "dovrebbe", "potrebbe essere".
> 
> Ti controrispondo con un: quella sarebbe una notizia?



E no qui ti sbagli e mi fai sorridere tu.
Perché in Cina la tv di stato cinese, non una qualsiasi, ha fatto determinati nomi?? perché in Cina parlano di un Fondo che vuol acquisire il Milan? Quindi Galatioto ( non so se sai chi è) racconta balle? quindi Berlusconi che parla di una cordata di 7/8 investitori dice balle? posso capire che non hai fiducia sulla chiusura positiva della trattativa, legittimo, ma se non credi nemmeno a questo allora di che parliamo? non ha nemmeno senso che mi posti quella smentita. E da lì capisco che stai rosicando abbestia. 
In ogni caso ti chiedo quella sarebbe una smentita? si o no? 
Altre domande, sperando tu sappia rispondere.
Come mai Fininvest non smentisce trattativa per la maggioranza? come mai invece fanno un comunicato ufficiale per l'esclusiva a trattare con i cinesi? come mai Galatioto fa un comunicato ufficiale per commentare l'esclusiva, dicendo di essere fiducioso?
Aggiungo, i giornalisti sono tutti degli idioti o a qualcuno gli diamo il beneficio del dubbio? soprattutto chi ha dimostrato di sapere le cose annunciandole molto prima che si sapesse la cosa??


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Giugno 2016)

*Calcio e Finanza: domenica le firme e lunedì conferenza stampa congiunta con l'annuncio del programma. Questo dovrebbe essere il calendario della rinascente Inter.*


----------



## Butcher (3 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calcio e Finanza: domenica le firme e lunedì conferenza stampa congiunta con l'annuncio del programma. Questo dovrebbe essere il calendario della rinascente Inter.*



Beati loro...


----------



## John Dunbar (3 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E no qui ti sbagli e mi fai sorridere tu.
> Perché in Cina la tv di stato cinese, non una qualsiasi, ha fatto determinati nomi?? perché in Cina parlano di un Fondo che vuol acquisire il Milan? Quindi Galatioto ( non so se sai chi è) racconta balle? quindi Berlusconi che parla di una cordata di 7/8 investitori dice balle? posso capire che non hai fiducia sulla chiusura positiva della trattativa, legittimo, ma se non credi nemmeno a questo allora di che parliamo? non ha nemmeno senso che mi posti quella smentita. E da lì capisco che stai rosicando abbestia.
> In ogni caso ti chiedo quella sarebbe una smentita? si o no?
> Altre domande, sperando tu sappia rispondere.
> ...



Guarda che stai facendo una grossa confusione mischiando cose che non centrano, in realtá é proprio il contrario, io sono convinto che il milan verrá ceduto, penso sia inevitabile, e sará certamente un buon affare per tutti, quel che non so, e che non sa nessuno, é quali effettivamente siano i nomi che compongono questa cordata, su cui ci sono solo indiscrezioni ma nulla di ufficiale.
Di ufficiale c'é che Berlusconi sta trattando la cessione e che Galatioto é l'advisor della cordata, di cui non si conosce ufficialmente nulla.
Che ci sia una trattativa in corso é innegabile.
Ció che non si sa é con chi sta avvenendo la negoziazione
Le indiscrezioni giornalistiche, cosi come le smentite, valgono tutto e nulla
Ma non serve essere nervosi, qualche giorno o settimana e si saprá


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Giugno 2016)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> Guarda che stai facendo una grossa confusione mischiando cose che non centrano, in realtá é proprio il contrario, io sono convinto che il milan verrá ceduto, penso sia inevitabile, e sará certamente un buon affare per tutti, quel che non so, e che non sa nessuno, é quali effettivamente siano i nomi che compongono questa cordata, su cui ci sono solo indiscrezioni ma nulla di ufficiale.
> Di ufficiale c'é che Berlusconi sta trattando la cessione e che Galatioto é l'advisor della cordata, di cui non si conosce ufficialmente nulla.
> Che ci sia una trattativa in corso é innegabile.
> Ció che non si sa é con chi sta avvenendo la negoziazione
> ...




Non capisco il ripetere questo essere nervosi 
Io non lo sono affatto, anzi  Nervosi saranno gli altri tifosi non di certo noi se il nano firma. 
Riguardo i nomi, come ti ho detto, dato che sono stati tirati in ballo per fino dalla tv di stato cinese, se non ci fossero realmente in questa cordata, avrebbero smentito in mezzo secondo. Come infatti hanno fatto Whampoa e Wanda Group


----------



## DannySa (3 Giugno 2016)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> Guarda che stai facendo una grossa confusione mischiando cose che non centrano, in realtá é proprio il contrario, io sono convinto che il milan verrá ceduto, penso sia inevitabile, e sará certamente un buon affare per tutti, quel che non so, e che non sa nessuno, é quali effettivamente siano i nomi che compongono questa cordata, su cui ci sono solo indiscrezioni ma nulla di ufficiale.
> Di ufficiale c'é che Berlusconi sta trattando la cessione e che Galatioto é l'advisor della cordata, di cui non si conosce ufficialmente nulla.
> Che ci sia una trattativa in corso é innegabile.
> *Ció che non si sa é con chi sta avvenendo la negoziazione*
> ...



M'immagino una cosa così: la trattativa salta perché doveva essere un teatrino di Berlusconi, lui aveva già in mente di far saltare la trattativa ben conscio che sarebbe morto nel giro di pochi mesi, nel senso che per lui non sarebbe stato un problema aizzarsi contro tutti i tifosi del Milan dopo averli presi per il culo un'ennesima volta tanto sarebbe spirato qualche mese dopo, come da programma.. questo dalla parte di Berlusconi, il simpaticone dei teatrini.
Dalla parte cinese invece sarebbe davvero sensatissimo che, se si avverasse ciò che ho scritto appena sopra, non si vengano a scoprire nemmeno i nomi di quelli che in teoria avrebbero dovuto far parte della cordata, un teatrino nel teatrino.
Questo nel caso volessimo arrivare a livelli altissimi di pessimismo cosmico misto satira.


----------



## Doctore (3 Giugno 2016)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> Guarda che stai facendo una grossa confusione mischiando cose che non centrano, in realtá é proprio il contrario, io sono convinto che il milan verrá ceduto, penso sia inevitabile, e sará certamente un buon affare per tutti, quel che non so, e che non sa nessuno, é quali effettivamente siano i nomi che compongono questa cordata, su cui ci sono solo indiscrezioni ma nulla di ufficiale.
> Di ufficiale c'é che Berlusconi sta trattando la cessione e che Galatioto é l'advisor della cordata, di cui non si conosce ufficialmente nulla.
> Che ci sia una trattativa in corso é innegabile.
> Ció che non si sa é con chi sta avvenendo la negoziazione
> ...



Qui non è questione di essere nervosi o meno...c'e un tam tam mediatico che fa risaltare o meno certe situazioni.
Quando berlusconi dice:italmilan o trattativa che non va a buon fine il risalto mediatico schizza alle stelle.
Quando berlusconi dice:trattativa della vendita ai cinesi,i cinesi sono i nuovi arabi che hanno tanti soldi da investire(non ha detto queste parole ma ha inteso questo),oppure che conosce gli interlocutori con cui sta trattando e che sono affidabili...il risalto mediatico si abbassa stranamente.
Guarda sono uno di quelli che non si sta ne illudendo(perche con berlusconi puo succedere di tutto)..ne negando l evidenza dei fatti...Se non si chiamasse berlusconi...se non fosse in politica...saremo ancora qui a parlarne?probabilmente no.
Galatioto è sinonimo di serietà per queste trattative...pensi veramente che se non ci fosse una trattativa seria il nostro amico sal sarebbe ancora li a trattare con tutto quello che ha dichiarato il malato di mente del nostro presidentissimo?
Ma l anno scorso...
Berlusconi quando parlava della vendita a bee e soci...tutti che facevano i titoloni
Berlusconi quando parlava dei dubbi...tutti muti.
Probabilmente i media italiani sono rimasti scottati dall anno scorso.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calcio e Finanza: domenica le firme e lunedì conferenza stampa congiunta con l'annuncio del programma. Questo dovrebbe essere il calendario della rinascente Inter.*



Le cose serie si fanno così, mica le buffonate che facciamo noi


----------



## Jino (3 Giugno 2016)

Questo è il timbro sul fallimento tecnico, sportivo ed economico della gestione Thoir. Anni passati ad inseguire senza successo la qualificazione alla coppa campioni. Partiamo da un presupposto, per me l'obiettivo di Thoir era rivendere fin dal principio, solo che sperava in un tot di anni di risollevare, rilanciare, valorizzare il club per poi guadagnarci.

Ha fallito.


----------



## robs91 (3 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Calcio e Finanza: domenica le firme e lunedì conferenza stampa congiunta con l'annuncio del programma. Questo dovrebbe essere il calendario della rinascente Inter.*


altro che esclusiva e preliminare questi vanno subito al sodo.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Questi lunedì firmano  in tre giorni han fatto tutto... vecchio maledetto ma vattene a f.



Raga', non è che in tre giorni han fatto tutto è che questa cosa andava avanti da tempo e l'hanno fatta uscire solo a cose fatte.


----------



## John Dunbar (5 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Qui non è questione di essere nervosi o meno...c'e un tam tam mediatico che fa risaltare o meno certe situazioni.
> Quando berlusconi dice:italmilan o trattativa che non va a buon fine il risalto mediatico schizza alle stelle.
> Quando berlusconi dice:trattativa della vendita ai cinesi,i cinesi sono i nuovi arabi che hanno tanti soldi da investire(non ha detto queste parole ma ha inteso questo),oppure che conosce gli interlocutori con cui sta trattando e che sono affidabili...il risalto mediatico si abbassa stranamente.
> Guarda sono uno di quelli che non si sta ne illudendo(perche con berlusconi puo succedere di tutto)..ne negando l evidenza dei fatti...Se non si chiamasse berlusconi...se non fosse in politica...saremo ancora qui a parlarne?probabilmente no.
> ...



Guarda, sinceramente, non saprei.
Ribadisco, penso anch'io una trattativa in corso certamente ci sia.
Fa certamente specie, conoscendo la mentalità cinese, sia in atto una cordata tra superpotenze economiche, ma boh, hai visto mai, ci può stare.

Però non trovo normale nè sensato non si sappiano i nomi, non vedo un motivo logico e razionale per cui non escano alla luce del sole ormai.
Capisco in fase d sondaggio...ma in una trattativa vera e propria, secondo alcune fonti addirittura vicina alla conclusione...davvero nn capisco il senso di non poter sapere i nomi.
E questo qualche sospetto come minimo non può non farlo venire.. Ma capisco che voi siete tifosi, in una situazione difficile, e quando è cosi ogni speranza la si cavalca. Giustamente.

Che poi magari è tutto vero e tutte le "indiscrezioni" si confermano.
Però trovo strano e sospetto sia tutto cosi misterioso.
Oh, qualche giorno e sapremo tutti.
Con i migliori auguri


----------



## John Dunbar (5 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> M'immagino una cosa così: la trattativa salta perché doveva essere un teatrino di Berlusconi, lui aveva già in mente di far saltare la trattativa ben conscio che sarebbe morto nel giro di pochi mesi, nel senso che per lui non sarebbe stato un problema aizzarsi contro tutti i tifosi del Milan dopo averli presi per il culo un'ennesima volta tanto sarebbe spirato qualche mese dopo, come da programma.. questo dalla parte di Berlusconi, il simpaticone dei teatrini.
> Dalla parte cinese invece sarebbe davvero sensatissimo che, se si avverasse ciò che ho scritto appena sopra, non si vengano a scoprire nemmeno i nomi di quelli che in teoria avrebbero dovuto far parte della cordata, un teatrino nel teatrino.
> Questo nel caso volessimo arrivare a livelli altissimi di pessimismo cosmico misto satira.



ammazza che viaggio che ti sei fatto


----------



## Crox93 (5 Giugno 2016)

La prima metà del mio peggior incubo è fatta, sono speranzoso non si realizzi l'altra...


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2016)

Sinceramente non ho paura.
L'Inter non è che non abbia speso dall'arrivo di Mancini eh... qualche soldo in più o in meno non farà la differenza.


----------

